# Sick with nose bleed



## Swirl

Can chron's or ulcerative colitis cause nose bleeds?
I started a new job where I work in frozen rooms that's 1 degrees or less in. Don't know if that harmful for my blood. Today I woke up sick with my head hurting and sneezing. Like 2 days ago I woke up with dry blood in my nose, today im sneezing and started to bleed in my nose.

I'm still bleeding when I go to the bathroom, so doesn't look like the meds are working there.

Anybody ever bleed to death?


----------



## tamesis

That doesn't sound too pleasant at all! the nosebleeds sound like it could be due to dryness, is it a lot of blood, or just a little bit of crusty blood and a little fresh when you blow or sneeze? there are products that you can get to help lubricate your nostrils, i can't think of the names right now, but any pharmacy should be able to help you. 

If the blood is pouring/dripping from your nose, as in a full on nosebleed, and is not showing any signs of stopping, get to your local emergency, as nosebleeds are classified as a medical emergency. 

Does your doctor know you're still having bleeding with your stools? Is the bleeding increasing, or seeming to be the same amount as it has always been? 
Keep an eye on things, and if there is no improvement or you are feeling more concerned with things, don't be afraid to go to the local emerg. to get checked out.


----------



## Peaches

I agree with everything Tam said Swirl.  You can try Nose Better or a saline gel you can get at the pharmacy if it is just dried blood or irritated sinuses causing your nose to bleed just a little (this happens to me in the mornings - even with me using a humidifier).


----------



## Fog Ducker

My old roommate used to get nose bleeds in the winter from the cold, he would use some of the lubricatng products, or a normal chap stick. I would always bug him and say hes gonna ge it mixed up one day and use it on his lips!!


----------



## Swirl

first time it was just dry blood in my nose when i woke up, today it was a full nose bleed after sneezing a few times. the blood in my stool has been the same amount. the pills just stop the pain in my stomach and made me go less.

I will have to look into the phamarcy... I hate having to buy all these things now. Drinking Ensure Plus, think that makes me go too.

Ewww, I may get some of that for my nose. My nose runs a lot during work too.

One day all this will end.... this is a lot.


----------



## imisspopcorn

Hey there Swirl, I would let the doc know about the bleeding......If you are working in a cold dry environment it probably is the cause of the nose bleeds....But let them know .....Good luck.


----------



## KiwiJo

Hi there

I get nose bleeds all the time. Just recently they have been getting more frequent. ive just upped my steroid dose because of a flare. are you on any at the moment? Im pretty sure it's a side effect of prednisone/ hydrocortisone etc


----------



## uab grad student

I don't get nosebleeds but my brother used to have an awful time with them-- I remember him having to stand in the shower until it quit bleeding.  He finally had his nose cauterized, which helped a lot.

Also, do you get frequent sinus infections?  You might want to consider using a buffered saline nasal rinse--these can help your nasal passages better lubricate and rinse out bacteria, etc.  My brother has used them and now I use it as well as soon as I feel a cold/sinus infection coming on.  It is a bit weird the first time you use it, but it really helps.  (Nasal rinses are like Neti pot or a high volume sinus rinse)


----------



## Swirl

Today it stopped. But I'm still going to the bathroom with blood. Gotta get refills thursday. I'm going to tell front desk that the meds aren't working. Maybe I will se a doctor then. I'm going like 3 to 4 times now. So maybe I need new meds.
Sickness is getting better. Black and peppermint tea, two ensures a day and cough drops


----------



## Crohn's 35

My daughter used to get bad nose bleeds, since she  had her nose cauterized it stopped, sometimes she gets a little bit from blowing her nose to hard and wrecking a vein. 

Feel better soon. Drink lots of fluids.


----------



## Fog Ducker

Oooohhhh! I have a couple fighting buddies that have had their nose cauterized to stop the nose bleeds. It makes my eyes water just thinking about it!!
Thankfully once my nose broke (the first of many times) it doesnt bleed anymore. Blood is probably pooling in my brain somewhere!


----------



## Ironfist

I worked in a freezer for about four years and experiences horrific nose bleeds. The dry air (low humidity) is definately a contributor. I recommend a cool mist humidifier in the bedroom plus the use of 'Ponaris'. It is a nasal emolment comprised of peppermint, eucylyptus (sp), and pine oils that hydrate the membranes. It has done wonders for me. I still use them during the winters months when the heat sucks the humidity out of the air in my house.


----------

